

Ask HN: simple computer for less-tech-savvy elders - zhyder

What would it look like?<p>Longer version: If you've helped your parents or grandparents set up a computer...<p>1) What have you found they need help with most (e.g. setting up wifi, dealing with malware, installing SW, generally understanding UIs)?<p>2) What apps or features do they use or would like to use most (e.g. photo sharing, video chat, email, news, web browsing, prescription reminders, personal finance SW)?<p>3) What form factor do you think they'd find most convenient (e.g. desktop, laptop, phone, photo frame, set-top box+TV)? Any other opinions on the HW?
======
ApolloRising
I did this recently. What i did was just get them a macbook pro 15 inches
(easier to see the larger screen). Increase the default font sizes until they
are comfortable. Setup USB based speakers into a hub and plug as much as you
can into that one hub so there is only ONE cable connection other than power
that they need to remember to connect the laptop once it is on the desk. I
then labeled that end with one of those small labeling machines so they don't
get confused. Using a weirdly colored usb cable also helps, so you can say did
you plug in the RED one over the phone?

Wireless setup as easy as it is on the mac was done by me to make sure they
are secure. Make sure to configure the guest account if you get the more
expensive airport router extreme, this way they can allow anyone to surf
without having to open up the entire network.

They were setup on a gmail account that tied into the standard apple Mail
software via IMAP so that they can check their mail from anywhere.

Their small digital camera was setup to import into Iphoto and they seemed to
really like that. I removed any icons from the desktop and dock that they did
not use. So basically they have finder, safari, mail, iphoto, ical, itunes,
and chat.

I advised them not to use personal finance software on this thing due to their
lack of experience with it. They prefer paper statements and going into the
bank. Some of the spam emails look so authentic that they might get confused
and make a mistake if I tried to have them start using online banking.

I also installed logmein software (they have a free version) that allows you
to show them remotely how to do certain things and they seem to appreciate
that quite a bit.

Backups are done via superduper, I am still considering an online backup
service for them but have not gotten around to that just yet.

Games to occupy the grandchildren were also added so they can enjoy that with
the kids. Adding a remote wireless apple keyboard is probably going to be a
good idea since the kids tend to bang on things they should not.

Importing their music into Itunes also made them happy.

Behind the scenes with their permission you can also probably setup an
automated rsync or rsnapshot to a remote server.

~~~
cpr
Time Machine is a great solution for local backup, and it's built-in.

------
ismarc
1) What the internet is, how to use it, how to protect themselves, how to find
what they want.

2) Email, crafty/informational websites, getting pictures onto/off of cameras
and adding annotations to pictures.

3) Screen size, resolution and DPI is absolutely important. Nothing smaller
than 17" 4:3. The other important thing is input devices. Trackballs are
difficult to use, and the biggest thing I had to help with was "accidental
clicks." They would be able to move the mouse around fine, but resting their
hand on it, they would accidentally rest too hard on the mouse and click when
they really didn't want/mean to be. Apple mice seemed to be much worse for
them since there was no clear button. Ideally, a button on the side that could
be hit with the thumb would probably be the best fix, but I'm not sure how
comfortable it would be for extended use.

My entire family, and extended family, are very much not on the techy side of
things. I've slowly been getting everyone who cares to set up and running, and
for most of them it's been a matter of showing them how to get what they want
to get. My grandma actually ended up starting her own mailing list sending out
daily information she found about knitting/quilting/oil painting. I'm in the
process of helping her get familiar with running a blog, and she's actually
really excited about it.

The absolute biggest thing that is needed is just education. Not how to use
the computer, that can be picked up, but how to try to do things they don't
know (ie, what's not safe, what is probably safe and how to restore to a
reasonable state if it all breaks). And the most important educational
piece...how to get help with a problem. From what they did intentionally, what
they saw, the current status, etc.

------
cpr
[http://pawpawmail.com/about/PPMIntro.html?utm_source=google&...](http://pawpawmail.com/about/PPMIntro.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=managed&utm_term=grandparents+email&gclid=CIuo_qG2sZ0CFRnyDAoddH5e8g)
is an interesting idea.

